# How fast do y'all tow your skiff



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Curious to see how fast y'all tow your skiff down the highway.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

65 max. I'm afraid of the crappy tires they are putting out these days.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

75...I've tried the speed limit i just cant do it.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

65. I’ll tow my bigger boat 70, but it’s got real wheels and tires. I think 65 is max speed while towing in some states


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Anywhere between 70 and 79 on the interstate.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

70ish.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

65


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Under 80


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

65 and 20mpg with my ecodiesel beats the 5.4 F150 i had 12mpg towing


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2020)

brecken said:


> Curious to see how fast y'all tow your skiff down the highway.


All trailers, 55mph max in California!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

70 to 75. 80 occasionally when I lose focus.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

How late am I running?

Usually 70 or less.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

80.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2020)

100plus to avoid getting rear ended!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

5 to 9 MPH over the speed limit depending on traffic.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> All trailers, 55mph max in California!


Cali... gross. Worst 5 years of my Navy career, but then again I've never been stationed in VA.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Pedal to the medal... in my electric golf cart


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

65-70


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

55 mph is the towing limit in California.
Put the cruse at 58. If i find a semi going faster (normal on our freeways) I'll follow at respectable distance. 
Being in a hurry in CA will get you tickets, expensive tickets.


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Well I’m in Florida so there isn’t any towing speed laws that I’m familiar with lol


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

brecken said:


> Well I’m in Florida so there isn’t any towing speed laws that I’m familiar with lol


Back in my day they didn't charge you to fish in Florida either  

California state motto, 
anything for a buck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have radials on my trailer so 80-85 isn’t uncommon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mro said:


> 55 mph is the towing limit in California.
> Put the cruse at 58. If i find a semi going faster (normal on our freeways) I'll follow at respectable distance.
> Being in a hurry in CA will get you tickets, expensive tickets.


Gay


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gay


Damn liberal CA.....


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Fast enough to get there ,alow enough to not spill my beverage


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> 100plus to avoid getting rear ended!


Yes don't do 65 they'll run you over. Ask me how I know.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My boat lift travels about 10 inches per second up or down 
The handful of times I actually have to trailer my sled, I'm usually right about the speed limit or an mph or two above. I'm towing with a lifted Jeep and it doesn't like going that fast anyway. On the highway, 65-68 tops towing. Full disclosure, I won't usually drive above 70 in it anyway. Feels like a beach ball going down the road


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Two over the speed limit.

And now I have added another reason to my loooonnnggg list of why not to live in CA.....LOL


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Basically the same as I drive normally, with the flow of traffic, usually 70-85 MPH. With a larger boat I'd slow it down to 65-70 max.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

70


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have radials on my trailer so 80-85 isn’t uncommon.


Same. Just towed my Ramlin from Houston to Orlando and back. Usually had the cruise on 80, except when the idiot in the left lane was taking selfies at 60


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

65-70. Occasionally up to 75 if I have to pass some dirt napper from Ohio in his Buick.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Now that I have real tires I pull pretty fast. The GX starts really burning fuel around 80. I think the milage drops into the 11's.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

You 'all realize that 70 on the dash is like 90 on the trailer......better get radials rated for the speed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> You 'all realize that 70 on the dash is like 90 on the trailer......better get radials rated for the speed


I don’t understand


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

65-ish on the rare trips where I have to approach interstate speeds...


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

65-70, usually no more than 68 but occasionally just over 70 to pass slow folk. Just put new tires on the trailer and was going to go with radials but I like 6 ply over 4 ply.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

there's a lot of Oak Trees really close to the street on the roads I take to any of the boat ramps I use. Speed limit is 45 and I typically run 50-55. 

When I tow down to the Keys I usually tow around 70, but when I'm on the interstate I'm usually going 70 anyway. Cruise in the right lane and I never have to take get off of cruise control and get pretty good fuel mileage.


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

70-80 on the highway and in the past did at least two trips to florida 1200 miles each way. Probably jinxing myself but never have had as much as a flat tire. I carry 2 spares and a wheel bearing kit and have never needed them.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t understand


Think he's meaning tire size on truck vs trailer πR2


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't like towing on the interstate, but when I do, I stay close to posted limits +3-4mph. I'll try to match the traffic when I have to, to keep from getting run over or shot. If I'm anywhere around Atlanta, I'll drive 30 miles out of the way to stay off the I-ways. The most direct is not always the quickest.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Dont ever skimp on trailer tires


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

65-70 mph on the Interstates in Florida. I feel like much slower than 60 can be unsafe and much over 75 gets unsafe. But that's just me


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t understand


If you’re trailer tires are smaller than your truck tires (diameter), then your trailer tires need to work harder to keep up at that same speed. Higher revolutions to achieve the same speed.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

With radial tires 75-80 all day long. With a lessor bias tire I would stay under the max speed rating which is usually around 65-75 mph depending on the quality.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> If you’re trailer tires are smaller than your truck tires (diameter), then your trailer tires need to work harder to keep up at that same speed. Higher revolutions to achieve the same speed.


Right, but the tire is rated for speed, not for RPM.

It's definitely easier to find high speed ratings as the tire size gets larger.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m not ignorant, what I was getting at is 70mph is 70mph.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m not ignorant, what I was getting at is 70mph is 70mph.


So. your trucks speedometer is calibrated for the recommended tire size.......if u go down in size on the truck the the speed will show faster and vice versa......I know this because of having speedometer tests every 6mo.....the reported speed changes as the speed increases which also is affected by the collapsing sidewall 

now apply that to the trailer for a micro which probably has 
3-4 sizes smaller...the speed of the trailer tire going around is faster because of the increased revolutions to stay up w/ the truck

think of it as "revolutions speed"

that is about the best I can explain it


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> So. your trucks speedometer is calibrated for the recommended tire size.......if u go down in size on the truck the the speed will show faster and vice versa......I know this because of having speedometer tests every 6mo.....the reported speed changes as the speed increases which also is affected by the collapsing sidewall
> 
> now apply that to the trailer for a micro which probably has
> 3-4 sizes smaller...the speed of the trailer tire going around is faster because of the increased revolutions to stay up w/ the truck
> ...


I don't think anyone is trying to say that a smaller tire spins the same speed as a larger one for a given vehicle speed.

The point is that the tire mfg rates a tire for vehicle speed. That's linear speed (miles per hour), not rotational speed (revolutions per minute).

Yes, if the tire has a small diameter then it will need to spin faster to obtain the same linear speed as a larger tire, but the tire's speed rating isn't given in terms of rotational speed. If a mfg rates a tire for 81mph, the diameter (and therefore, RPM) is irrelevant.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bryson said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to say that a smaller tire spins the same speed as a larger one for a given vehicle speed.
> 
> The point is that the tire mfg rates a tire for vehicle speed. That's linear speed (miles per hour), not rotational speed (revolutions per minute).
> 
> Yes, if the tire has a small diameter then it will need to spin faster to obtain the same linear speed as a larger tire, but the tire's speed rating isn't given in terms of rotational speed. If a mfg rates a tire for 81mph, the diameter (and therefore, RPM) is irrelevant.


Well crap, I do believe you are correct...how stupid was that.... (unless your running larger tires than recommended for you truck)........I will gladly take the dummy of the month award....sometimes I really impress myself by the size of my mistake...and they are coming more often than I like 

and a big thanks for the "edumacation"...still shaking my head


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I really need to frame that one!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I try to keep it at the speed limit wherever I'm driving with my truck. If I'm towing with my motorhome, maybe 5 mph below the limit on highways.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rcbrower said:


> I try to keep it at the speed limit wherever I'm driving with my truck. If I'm towing with my motorhome, maybe 5 mph below the limit on highways.


I lost you at “towing with motorhome”


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 121094


That was b-r-u-t-a-l...but we are having fun at my Expense...WA!!!!!!!!!!
gotta be tuff when your dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> That was b-r-u-t-a-l...but we are having fun at my Expense...WA!!!!!!!!!!
> gotta be tuff when your dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just giving you hell, no one is dumb Sue!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just giving you hell, no one is dumb Sue!




Sue, this big boy!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Sue, this big boy!


Johnny Cash song...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

missed it....to much transgendering these days..and no, I did not check!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I lost you at “towing with motorhome”


Sum-bitch must be broken.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Sum-bitch must be broken.


Where do you live...
that's how Floridians save gas with a motorhome.
Tow it with a diesel


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm no tire expert, but I'm surprised more of y'all don't have automotive radials on your trailers. Skiffs are pretty light, mostly, and probably don't need load-rated trailer tires. I found a good pair of Hancook Optimo H724s radials that have a 70,000 mile warranty and ride great under my skiff. They're speed rated to 112mph. 

All that said, I drive speed of traffic, or 80 max. In South Texas, we have lots of long highway stretches at 75mph and some toll roads up in Central Texas at 85mph. But please don't move here from CA.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I'm no tire expert, but I'm surprised more of y'all don't have automotive radials on your trailers. Skiffs are pretty light, mostly, and probably don't need load-rated trailer tires. I found a good pair of Hancook Optimo H724s radials that have a 70,000 mile warranty and ride great under my skiff. They're speed rated to 112mph.
> 
> All that said, I drive speed of traffic, or 80 max. In South Texas, we have lots of long highway stretches at 75mph and some toll roads up in Central Texas at 85mph. But please don't move here from CA.


https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/michelin-defender-t-+-h


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

65-70 in Florida. Until "L.A. Woman" comes on the stereo!


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> All trailers, 55mph max in California!





mro said:


> 55 mph is the towing limit in California.
> Put the cruse at 58. If i find a semi going faster (normal on our freeways) I'll follow at respectable distance.
> Being in a hurry in CA will get you tickets, expensive tickets.


100% agree. Not worth the ticket here- but I run 60 mph and if theres lots of trucks moving ill stay with them.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I lost you at “towing with motorhome”


Now you can catch up:


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> think of it as "revolutions speed"


Tangential speed


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

rcbrower said:


> Now you can catch up:
> View attachment 121180


Nice rig


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Tangential speed


your killin me w/ that one


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

55/60


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gay


There you go again Smack with the "


DBStoots said:


> 65-70 in Florida. Until "L.A. Woman" comes on the stereo!


Or "Radar Love"!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2020)

not2shabby said:


> I'm no tire expert, but I'm surprised more of y'all don't have automotive radials on your trailers. Skiffs are pretty light, mostly, and probably don't need load-rated trailer tires. I found a good pair of Hancook Optimo H724s radials that have a 70,000 mile warranty and ride great under my skiff. They're speed rated to 112mph.
> 
> All that said, I drive speed of traffic, or 80 max. In South Texas, we have lots of long highway stretches at 75mph and some toll roads up in Central Texas at 85mph. But please don't move here from CA.


Why would anyone from Ca. want to move Texas?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> There you go again Smack with the "
> 
> Or "Radar Love"!


How else is he gunna get attention

I tow my skiff at 80 mph all 3700 miles from Montana. Then I get new tires. But thats only the last 2 years.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> Why would anyone from Ca. want to move Texas?


So true. There’s no fish here. Californians should move to FL.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> So true. There’s no fish here. Californians should move to FL.


Or to New York.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Drifter said:


> Or to New York.



Hmmm. Not far enough.

Canada!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> Hmmm. Not far enough.
> 
> Canada!


I am always hearing about how nice Norway and Denmark are...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sammy Hagar not only one of the best rockers of all time, but good people too.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just gonna drop this here:

https://www.doityourselfrv.com/state-towing-speeds/


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> So true. There’s no fish here. Californians should move to FL.


Make them stay in CA and straighten that hole out! Build a wall!


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

this thread went downhill fast


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ChristianBrat said:


> this thread went downhill fast


Stay on topic...How fast?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I pull mine at whatever traffic is doing could be 75 could be 85. Last year I went to automotive rims and hankook Evos which have a speed rating well over 100 mph and can be balanced easily.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I pull with my camper too


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stay on topic...How fast?


I'd take an educated guess of about 65mph, but dont even get me started on the rotational or tangential speed


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

ChristianBrat said:


> this thread went downhill fast


Yea but who really gives a rat's ass how fast somebody tows when we're sitting here on a forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rcbrower said:


> Yea but who really gives a rat's ass how fast somebody tows when we're sitting here on a forum.


Of course we are, that’s kind of the point isn’t it? Most of us probably at work killing time. When I’m with my kid, fishing or anything else I’m not on here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2020)

not2shabby said:


> So true. There’s no fish here. Californians should move to FL.


I think that's a great idea! I think "Ducknut" is from Fl., I'm sure that he'd love havin us!


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of course we are, that’s kind of the point isn’t it? Most of us probably at work killing time. When I’m with my kid, fishing or anything else I’m not on here.


I feel Called out - Dont tell my boss.

But yeah realistically if youre driving safely thats what matters most. In CA they are law happy and its just a tradeoff we make to live here. I wouldn't want to give up out Salmon, Halibut, Seabass, Tuna, Striper, or Freshwater Fisheries (and have as I lived in Minnesota for half a decade). Something always pulls you back to here. My car doesn't like towing quickly anyway as its a 2005 Highlander with the fwd and 4cyl engine. Does fine but im cautious


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2020)

rcbrower said:


> Make them stay in CA and straighten that hole out! Build a wall!
> 
> View attachment 121276


rc, you must have ADD! Stay on task! You can go to the "Go Mr. President" thread if you feel that you must bash! Good bye!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

65 and that's about pushing my old truck


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

mike_parker said:


> rc, you must have ADD! Stay on task! You can go to the "Go Mr. President" thread if you feel that you must bash! Good bye!


No we can bash here - just not on the classified threads silly rabbit. See the It’s Odd thread.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Finsleft258 said:


> Just gonna drop this here:
> 
> https://www.doityourselfrv.com/state-towing-speeds/


I believe that’s camper trailers and not light duty trailers, but could be wrong. TBH I was shocked to find out Texas had one


flyclimber said:


> 65 and that's about pushing my old truck


just engage the outboard a bit, it’ll add 5-8 mph.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

mro said:


> Sammy Hagar not only one of the best rockers of all time, but good people too.[/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome guy. His tequila is pure shit though. Rot gut from the bottom up. Worse than Patron.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 13" tires so i go 65 and there auto tires


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Rolled 80 on some Rainer ST's today. Nobody died. I also reused a cotter pin


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

On smooth Florida roads I pulled the skiff piggybacked behind the 30ft camper 10 over the limit. Smoooooth sailing.
On our shit Lowsyanna roads 10 mph under the speed limit will trash a Ramlin in 2 trips.
It's all relative.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Hit 80 today, not on purpose. Short wheel base (Xterra) and a 19' skiff at high speed? Hard pass. 70ish and below for prolonged periods only.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Went 85 once and the old 1989 lowe 1440 flew off the trailer. The day I picked it up on a craigslist deal. Winch rope was frayed and snapped. That was a day. Lesson is... Inspect the damn trailer.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Went 85 once and the old 1989 lowe 1440 flew off the trailer. The day I picked it up on a craigslist deal. Winch rope was frayed and snapped. That was a day. Lesson is... Inspect the damn trailer.


Get particulars on the trailer as well before you buy. Always assume it’s not in as good shape as seller says. Had to install a new set of lights in Auto Zone parking lot in Orlando last year in the rain before driving back to Georgia.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Well. Kind of depends on number 1 or 2 and distance to relief.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> Rolled 80 on some Rainer ST's today. Nobody died. I also reused a cotter pin


I have those on my camper. I'm curious how the hold up. Camper is a 2017 new to me and I'm getting ready to take it to Georgia. Bringing to spares with me. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I was going to reply, but y'all have pretty much covered it!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Any time I’m towing anything I keep it below 65.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 75 mile one way tow on country roads. Its 55 for me. Tailgators are few and far in between. I imagine in south Florida, 55 would get you run over.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> I'm no tire expert, but I'm surprised more of y'all don't have automotive radials on your trailers. Skiffs are pretty light, mostly, and probably don't need load-rated trailer tires. I found a good pair of Hancook Optimo H724s radials that have a 70,000 mile warranty and ride great under my skiff. They're speed rated to 112mph.
> 
> All that said, I drive speed of traffic, or 80 max. In South Texas, we have lots of long highway stretches at 75mph and some toll roads up in Central Texas at 85mph. But please don't move here from CA.





not2shabby said:


> So true. There’s no fish here. Californians should move to FL.


Kalifornians could just move to Nebraska. Fish for walleyes or sumpthin'... Just stay away from the gr8 state of Tejas please. And FL for that matter. Speakin' for the Florida boys too.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Those darn Louisiana roads are kinda marginal. Putting that politely...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If it was legal I can see towing a light well maintained trailer up to 65 mph, good weather and good road. 
70/80 mph not for me. Since 1982 I've had GMC 3500 and a C30 to tow with and for the smaller trailers I've had a 3/4 ton GMC. Really like the brakes on the one tons.


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

mro said:


> If it was legal I can see towing a light well maintained trailer up to 65 mph, good weather and good road.
> 70/80 mph not for me. Since 1982 I've had GMC 3500 and a C30 to tow with and for the smaller trailers I've had a 3/4 ton GMC. Really like the brakes on the one tons.


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Fast enough to create enough lift from my poling platform that my trailer is actually not touching the pavement. Then I don’t worry about tire wear anymore.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

SWFL and typically do 75-80 on the highway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Went 85 once and the old 1989 lowe 1440 flew off the trailer. The day I picked it up on a craigslist deal. Winch rope was frayed and snapped. That was a day. Lesson is... Inspect the damn trailer.


Lesson is, connect the safety chain and strap the damn boat to the trailer!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> Lesson is, connect the safety chain and strap the damn boat to the trailer!


Agreed on the safety chains kept my trailer attached.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Agreed on the safety chains kept my trailer attached.
> View attachment 121720


Bc16, In your case I really don't know if that was a good thing or not. Pretty horrible looking wreck. I suppose if the trailer/skiff had become detached from your truck, it could have sailed into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Mckee (Jan 10, 2019)

We all need to fish more! 6 pages of comments "how fast do you tow"


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Sure is hard on your own vehicle, but imagine the liability if it got free and maimed someone?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jim Lenfest said:


> imagine the liability if it got free and maimed someone?


Some years ago I read an article about a trucker charged with manslaughter because his load broke free and crushed a car killing it's driver.

BTW,
good idea to have a locking hitch pin. Had mine stolen once while getting some coffee at an Ihop west of Sacramento. Imagine an 18', 2K pound transport trailer and a 6500 pound machine going down the freeway dragging 3500 GMC...


----------

